# schwarzer Goldfisch?



## admh (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

vor einigen Wochen habe ich einen kleinen Fisch im Teich entdeckt, der mir bislang nicht aufgefallen war.

Der Fisch ist von der Körperform wie ein __ Goldfisch gewachsen, hat eine schleierartige, also etwas längere Schwanzflosse. Er ist 5-6cm lang und schwarz (zumindest dunkelgrau oder braun).

Der Fisch hat sich den übrigen Goldfischen angeschlossen und ist extrem scheu. 
Es ist leider nicht möglich, ein brauchbares Foto zu machen. 

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage schon irgendwo gestellt wurde... .
Gibt es schwarze Goldfische??

VG

Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Hi Andreas,

alle jungen Goldfische, außer Schubunkin, sind anfangs schwarzbraun/bronzefarben. Die bunte Färbung kommt erst nach einiger Zeit durch, manche Goldfische behalten diese Wildfarbe auch ihr ganzes Leben lang

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Andreas!

Ja die Frage wurde hier schon öfters behandelt, aber das macht nichts! Eigentlich sind die Goldies nicht von Geburt an bunt, sondern dunkel. Sie färben sich irgendwann um, zu ganz verschiedenen Zeiten, im Alter von wenigen Wochen bis zu zwei Jahren, und manche bleiben immer dunkel. Das  hängt auch nicht unbedingt mit Wassertemperatur und Futterangebot zusammen, das kann man beobachten, wenn man einen Wurf großzieht. Die einen sind schnell bunt, die Geschwister erst im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr. Manche fgärben sich auch zweimal, so bei mir neulich: erst von braun auf knallorange, ein paar Wochen später wechselte er komplett auf weiß. Ein anderer ging direkt von dunkel auf weiß-gold. Also immer eine Wundertüte!

LG Ina

oh, ich sehe, bei Frank war die Verbindung schneller


----------



## admh (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Entschuldigt, falls andauernd die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass es kein Goldfisch ist.
Kann es sein, dass die Elterntiere kurze Flossen haben und der Nachwuchs nun einen "__ Schleierschwanz" hat? Der Unterschied ist jedenfalls deutlich.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

auch das ist möglich, erbe von den großeltern....:smoki


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Hi!

der Schleiherschwanz scheint dominant vererblich zu sein, unsre dunklen Goldis, die sich nicht umgefärbt haben haben fast alle deutlich längere Flossen


----------



## admh (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Na dann warte ich mal ab, wie sich der Kleine entwickelt.
Im Moment gibt es reichlich Nachwuchs.

Vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## BiMa (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Hallo,
ich hoffe das es sich bei uns dann auch nur um eine Laune der Natur handelt.

Einer unserer Shubunkins färbt sich seit etwa einer Woche von einem tiefschwarz mit knallorangenen Flecken in ein einheitliches grau. Ein wenig scheu war er schon immer, drehte auch vorher schon gerne alleine seine Kreise im Teich abseits von seinen Artgenossen. Also keine Verhaltensänderung.

Oder sollte ich mir doch Gedanken machen?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: schwarzer  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Andreas!
 Bei einer Züchtung gibt es zum Anfang immer zwei Farbmutationen,die Urgene "entweichen" aber nicht und so kann es vorkommen, damit ab und zu die Urgene wieder zum Vorschein kommen. Resultat ist dann die Urfarbe schwarz-braun.

Hallo Mathias!
Ich habe ein Koi der sich 3 Jahre Abseits gehalten hatte.Und nun ist er voll dabei!
Da dachte ich auch; na der wird doch nichts........jetzt hat er sich den anderen angeschlossen.
Aber er ist auch geschlechtsreif geworden,womöglich hat dieser Umstand sein Verhalten mit verändert.

LG Ron!


----------

